# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  KS Project Update #29: Finalized Instructions / General Update / OneUp Upgrade to Two

## Eddie

*Project Update #29: Finalized Instructions / General Update / OneUp Upgrade to TwoUp Kits*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

*Finalized Assembly Instructions:*
Here is a link to the finalized assembly instructions:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2876dpitut...structions.pdf
Special Thanks to Jeepguy42 for all your hard work!
When requesting replacement parts please include the part name along with your request so we can serve you faster.  The part names are listed in the instructions above.
*Keychain Rewards:*
All keychain rewards have been shipped out!
*January Rewards:*
The surveys for the January rewards have gone out and they will be shipping very shortly.  The heated beds WILL be included with this shipment and the heated beds will be sent out to the December backers as well.  
*OneUp to TwoUp Upgrade Kit:*
The OneUp to TwoUp upgrade kit that includes everything you need to add another 3" of travel to the X and Y axis of the OneUp will be available in the store later this week with a delivery time the last week of February.  Also the heated beds as a standalone product and as a standalone upgrade kit will be added at the same time.
*Great Prints!*
We are starting to see a lot of pictures of really great prints that you guys are getting.  Keep up the good work!

----------

